# /dev/sda3 not a valid root device?

## SupremeOverlord

I compiled kernel 2.6.19 with genkernel 3.4.6 and am now get a message when I try to boot into this kernel saying that /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device.  I am able to boot from the live disk and then chroot.

/dev/sda3 is ext3:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1	 /boot	 ext2	 defaults		 1 2
> 
> /dev/sda2	 none            swap            sw              0 0
> 
> /dev/sda3	 /	 ext3	 defaults		 0 1
> ...

 

my grub.conf set up is the same as in is for an older version of the kernel which works:

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

I have all of the SCSII drivers built into the kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5
> ...

 

Could someone help me out with this please?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## orange_juice

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers
> 
> #
> ...

 

The place of these entries has changed since the last kernel upgrade.

Device Drivers -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

You can check from the previous config file to see what was enabled in there.

```
grep SATA /usr/src/<path to old kernel>/.config
```

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## SupremeOverlord

 *Quote:*   

> The place of these entries has changed since the last kernel upgrade. 
> 
> Device Drivers -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers 

 

Just to be safe I selected everything in that section and recompiled the kernel.  I still had the same problem.

----------

## orange_juice

What is the output of your 

```
lspci
```

If it is 

```
Command not found
```

 ... then ... 

```
emerge pciutils
```

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## SupremeOverlord

here it is:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
> 
> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
> 
> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
> ...

 

----------

## SupremeOverlord

Is that enough info to figure this out?

----------

## orange_juice

Sorry for the delay, I did not receive the notification email for your posts and I had not logged in for some days.    :Embarassed: 

 *SupremeOverlord wrote:*   

> 00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)
> 
> 00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
> 
> 

 

This is the info you need.

The relevant entry in the kernel should be 

```
Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---><*> ATA device support---><*>  VIA SATA support 
```

However be sure to edit the .config file only with the following commands:

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

Otherwise the changes will not take affect.

A fine procedure to follow when you update genkernel is the following:

```
mount /boot

module-rebuild populate #This command collects the ebuilds that have to be recompiled after a kernel has been compiled. To enable it, just do emerge sys-kernel/module-rebuild

eselect kernel list #This command shows the available kernels. If you do not have it, emerge app-admin/eselect

eselect kernel set <number desired> #This command settles the target of the /usr/src/linux symlink

genkernel --menuconfig all # To settle manually the config file

# -- OR --

cd /etc/kernels

ls 

cp kernel-config-x86-<old kernel> kernel-config-x86-<new kernel> #Use the config file of the old kernel

# -- and --

genkernel --menuconfig all #If needed manually add some modules or statically built elements

# -- or --

genkernel all #To compile the kernel

module-rebuild rebuild # Rebuild what is needed and collected by module-rebuild populate

emerge -P gentoo-sources # Unmerge all previous kernels (use -Ppv to check what will be unmerged)
```

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## SupremeOverlord

I did an emerge --update world and got the sources for kernel 2.6.20 and ran through those commands.  When I rebooted I had the same problem as before.

When I ran module-rebuild rebuild I go a message:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=sys-kernel/livecd-kernel-2006.1".

 

Is that a problem?

----------

## orange_juice

OK...

One step at a time.

Before you get the new sources did you manage to make the old kernel work by editing the config file with genkernel --menuconfig all?

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## BlauwVoet

 *SupremeOverlord wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   The place of these entries has changed since the last kernel upgrade. 
> 
> Device Drivers -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  
> 
> Just to be safe I selected everything in that section and recompiled the kernel.  I still had the same problem.

 

While doing this, you didn't change anything in the SCSI-section?  The serial ATA-drivers still depend on the SCSI-drivers.  To be more precise, CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD should be built into the kernel.  (I' made this mistake today   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## SupremeOverlord

Sorry I have not checked this in a while   :Embarassed: ,

Out of curiosity I reinstalled Gentoo with the 2007.0 LiveCD networkless install and it work out fine.  The 2.6.19 kernel booted fine, however I could not connect to the internet... but the SCSI stuff worked out.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SupremeOverlord,

You have

```
# CONFIG_ATA is not set 
```

which means your low level SATA  is off.

Thats the new ATA menu.

----------

## lexflex

Hi, thanks ! I Had the same problem ( ' not a valid root device' ) , but this ( the VIA SATA support)  solved it !

Lex.

 *orange_juice wrote:*   

> Sorry for the delay, I did not receive the notification email for your posts and I had not logged in for some days.   
> 
>  *SupremeOverlord wrote:*   00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)
> 
> 00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
> ...

 

----------

